# Power issue



## J Jones (Apr 18, 2017)

So I have racked my brain for a few days now trying to trouble shoot my problem with no luck. So here I am, asking for some needed advise and direction.

The issue is, that I am not getting power to my fuse panel unless I run a "hot" line directly to the positive post of the panel from the battery or from the positive post from the main power switch to the fuss panel.

I currently have a 50AMP buss that connects between the battery switch and fuse panel. This is how the current power is supplied to the panel. I replaced the BUSS switch thinking this was the issue. However, no dice.

Could it be something as simple as a bad ground or dirty terminals. Perhaps the battery switch needs replacing too?

I have attached a couple of pics for reference.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

When you run the hot line from battery directly to panel you are eliminating four connection points. Your problem lies within one of the four I would think. Either battery to bus connection wire (check both ends of wire connections) or bus to fuse panel wire (check both ends of wire connections). Also, check the new buss to make sure you didn't get a defective new buss.


----------



## J Jones (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I will start checking the wire connections.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Forcefed pretty much summed it up. Looking at your set up it looks nice and clean, as it should. One thing I notice about a lot of clean jobs like this is that many of the wires are bent at near 90 degree angles. Wires aren't meant to do that, throw in vibrations and it can lead to premature failure. 
Use a wire to test each connection on at a time, if nothing still then maybe look at the switch.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Great advice, I would add a cheap meter saves a bunch of time and money.
Good luck.


----------



## J Jones (Apr 18, 2017)

yes all sounds advice. I am certain it is a simple fix. Thanks again.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

To help with the prevention of rust and corrosion for the wire ends, terminals, fuse panel, switches, etc I get a can of Boeshield T-9 and spray everything. Good thing is it dries clear unlike Corrosion X and it leaves a nice protective wax and is safe for all electrical components. Just FYI.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Drew, where do you find Boeshield T-9?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I found mine on Amazon. @DBStoots


----------

